# Can she be pregnant??!!



## FurrylittlePaws (Oct 10, 2011)

I am starting to think kofii is pregnant. I found out yestraday that she is not a male, and the only reason i found out this time was because i saw her nipples visible and before i didn't see any nipples. I am thinking she got pregnant before i got her on october 7. Because the person who gave me her told me she was a male and keep her in a box filled with males, even with her dad in there (she was 3 months old at that time too). Also lately she have been nesting and taking EVERYTHING of food and tissues into her 2nd box hideout home. 

so can it be possible she is pregnant??


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

3 months? yes it is VERY possible she is pregnant  

Can you post some belly pics?


----------



## FurrylittlePaws (Oct 10, 2011)

Picture link http://i40.tinypic.com/5wezp3.jpg
Sorry for bad picture. had to use my cousin's broken phone camera DX
In the picture you can't really see her nipples, but besides that she have been having a bigger belly.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I am no expert but thats a chubby tummy, and since you have had her a while now she is either gonna pop VERY soon or not at all. Wait a few days and see if anything changes. And to be on the safe side, give her extra protein in her diet and leave her be.


----------



## FurrylittlePaws (Oct 10, 2011)

alright thanks for info. She also been not really letting me hold her lately and especially near the stomach. I will feed her more protein just in case


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## FurrylittlePaws (Oct 10, 2011)

ok am think she is not pregnant . I am guessing she just got fat lol. But she has been getting nippy lately and two days ago, she bit me on my ear and drew blood. First time she ever bit me. Now i don't even pick her up but i sometimes(rarely) pet her.


----------



## HoneyRose (Sep 7, 2011)

Does she have a companion? This may calm her down and make her feel more secure...maybe wait a few days just incase she does happen to be pregnant!


----------



## AlexP (Oct 26, 2011)

The nipping and aggression definitely could be because she's pregnant, so I wouldn't use that to rule it out. However, the average gestation of rats is 21 days and you've had her several days more than that, right? When did you get her? Also, could you take another couple of pictures? My guess is that since you've had her so long she's not pregnant or is/was reabsorbing if she was, but there could still be issues going on. Hoping she's just chubby because she's getting good food!


----------



## FurrylittlePaws (Oct 10, 2011)

past 2 days i didn't see her at all. she was in her house all day. today i check on her and she is definally not pregnant. she doesn't have a fat belly no more. Also she not being nippy. i touched her without her showing teeth


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

That is good news, she was either not pregnant or she reabsorbed the litter  Glad you don't have 15 new additions LOL


----------



## AlexP (Oct 26, 2011)

Woohoo! Glad to hear it!


----------

